# Prepar3D vs. X-Plane 10



## Tim1974 (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo Simulatorfreunde,

ich merke irgendwie, daß es langsam für mich Zeit wird mir einen aktuellen Flugsimulator zuzulegen, der FSX hat einfach zu viele Probleme, die mich stören und ist mir nicht mehr up-to-date genug von der Grafik her. Dennoch gibt es für den FSX unglaublich viele Addons, so daß ich ihn wohl nebenbei immer noch weiter nutzen werde.

Im Grunde spricht nach meinen bisherigen Informationen nichts gegen Prepar3D, außer daß ich den wohl nicht im Laden zu kaufen bekomme und da ich keine Internetgeschäfte mit Kreditkarte machen will, weil ich auch gar keine habe und mir das allgemein zu riskant ist, frage ich mich ob es für mich überhaupt einen Weg gibt P3D zu kaufen und falls ja, ob es sich für mich überhaupt lohnt. Billig sind die meisten Versionen davon ja nicht gerade.

Über X-plane 10 hörte ich auch viel gutes, aber X-Plane 9 hat mich insgesamt enttäuscht, vorallem die Sounds und die umständliche Tastenzuweisungen und vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten, die mich überfordert haben.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu und was würdet Ihr mir raten?

Mein Ziel ist es nicht, einfach was nettes zum Spielen zu haben, sondern wirklich was übers Fliegen zu lernen, mit dem Hintergedanken vielleicht auch mal Flugstunden in echten Flugzeugen zu nehmen.

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Jor-El (21. Februar 2014)

Naja, für P3D spricht vor allem, dass man viele Addons für den FSX auch nutzen kann und dass die Entwicklung weiter geht. Und zwar schneller als bei X-Plane, was ja keine Kunst ist. -.-
Mein Neffe hat sich eine aufladbare Kreditkarte besorgt. Kriegt man bei den Bank und man kann nur den Betrag ausgeben, mit dem die Karte aufgeladen ist. Kostet wohl auch nichts an Gebühr übers Jahr.

Ich bin sehr glücklich mit dem P3D, gerade mit der just erschienenen Version 2.1. und 59$ (ca. 42€) ist ein sehr fairer Preis.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2014)

Weißt Du denn zufällig, ob das Helipack X auch mit P3D läuft, oder wenn nein, ob es da was vergleichbares für gibt?
Oder gibt es in P3D sowieso mehr Heliports z.B. an Kliniken, so daß man kein extra Helipack mehr braucht?
Wie sind die default Helis in P3D, besser als beim FSX?
Welche Version von P3D braucht man denn, wenn man nichts entwickeln, aber alles bestmöglich nutzen will?


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Februar 2014)

lade dir doch einfach die x-plane 10 Demo mal runter und schau nach wie es dir gefällt


> Welche Version von P3D braucht man denn, wenn man nichts entwickeln, aber alles bestmöglich nutzen will?


die Academic für ~50 Euro


Jor-El schrieb:


> Naja, für P3D spricht vor allem, dass man viele Addons für den FSX auch nutzen kann und dass die Entwicklung weiter geht. Und zwar schneller als bei X-Plane, was ja keine Kunst ist. -.-


Ich spiele zwar nur FSX mit Addons aus Spaß ab und zu mal(Casual) aber ich sehe nicht wo P3D technisch oder von Flugverhalten Xplane 10 überlegen sein soll. Der Vorteil von FSX und P3D sind halt die vielen guten und oft teuren Addons. technisch(nicht unbeding optisch wenn man Addons kauft) ist Xplane FSX deutlich überlegen. Xplane unterstützt 64 bit und mehrere CPU Kerne. FSX,P3D hängt noch bei einem Kern und 32 Bit. Deswegen läuft Xplane 10 deutlich flüssiger während man dem ~7 Jahre alten FSX oft niedrige FPS hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich werd mir wohl die Tage erstmal XP10 holen und P3D dann irgendwann bestellen, so teuer sind die ja beide nicht und für mich eine wesentlich bessere Investition als weitere Spiele zu kaufen.

Das mit den mehreren Kernen und 64 Bit überzeugt mich bei XP10, dann bekommt mein i7-4770K mal ein Bischen was zu tun, allerdings wurde mir an anderer Stelle gesagt, daß meine Grafikkarte (GF GTX 660 OC) für XP10 mit anspruchsvollen Einstellungen etwas schwach wäre, ist das wirklich so?
Reichen meine 8 GB RAM denn wenigstens aus für XP10 oder sollte ich da noch aufrüsten?


----------



## Jor-El (26. Februar 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar nur FSX mit Addons aus Spaß ab und zu mal(Casual) aber ich sehe nicht wo P3D technisch oder von Flugverhalten Xplane 10 überlegen sein soll. Der Vorteil von FSX und P3D sind halt die vielen guten und oft teuren Addons. technisch(nicht unbeding optisch wenn man Addons kauft) ist Xplane FSX deutlich überlegen. Xplane unterstützt 64 bit und mehrere CPU Kerne. FSX,P3D hängt noch bei einem Kern und 32 Bit. Deswegen läuft Xplane 10 deutlich flüssiger während man dem ~7 Jahre alten FSX oft niedrige FPS hat.



Klar, man kann halt auch mal was posten ohne Ahnung zu haben. Notfalls kann man aber googeln oder Wiki beanspruchen. Ab und an lernt man dann was, wie z.B....Wiki: 

Version 2.0 became available in November 2013,[3] adding a design that distributes the computing workload over the *multiple cores* of the processor as well as the graphics processing unit (GPU).

Oder noch besser, gleich DX11...
The core rendering engine in Prepar3D has been completely overhauled and updated from DirectX9 to DirectX11.  The biggest benefit to this is that now Prepar3D is able to better take advantage of modern graphics hardware.  In a nutshell, upgrading your graphics card will now increase either your performance or the fidelity of what you are able to see in the simulation.  It also allows us to implement new and modern rendering features.

Jeder kann fliegen was er will aber man muss anderen was erzählen was nicht stimmt.

Außerdem kosten auch gute Addons für X-Plane gut Kohle. Gute Dinge kosten halt. Und genauso gibt es gute Addons für lau für FSX und P3D.

Sry, für den Schmu hättste deinen Post nicht editen brauchen.


----------



## Ich 15 (27. Februar 2014)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Klar, man kann halt auch mal was posten ohne Ahnung zu haben. Notfalls kann man aber googeln oder Wiki beanspruchen. Ab und an lernt man dann was, wie z.B....Wiki:
> 
> Version 2.0 became available in November 2013,[3] adding a design that distributes the computing workload over the *multiple cores* of the processor as well as the graphics processing unit (GPU).


FSX unterstützt auch offiziell Multicore und das P3D bei vielen auch nicht so rund läuft kann man des öfteren ja auch lesen. P3D ist jetzt wohl auch GPU limitiert aber den riesen FPS Sprung bringt das auch nicht. Hier gibt auch ein gutes Video als Vergleich zwischen XPlane und FSX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxZRgfYssoE



> Jeder kann fliegen was er will aber man muss anderen was erzählen was nicht stimmt.


Ich fliege nicht Xplane! ich habe auch nicht gesagt das er es kaufen soll oder das es das bessere Spiel ist, nur das man sich mal die Demo laden sollte. Nur wenn ich meinen FSX mit der Performace der Xplane 10 Demo vergleiche läuft diese deutlich besser. Was bringt mir ein Orbx SNZ wenn ich über Christbruch nur 5 FPS habe -.-(mit einem 4770k @4,3 Ghz,770GTX,16 GB Ram). Da könnte man mit stundenlangen twaken sicherlich noch etwas mehr rausholen aber trotzdem ist das eher mies.



> Außerdem kosten auch gute Addons für X-Plane gut. Gute Dinge kosten halt. Und genauso gibt es gute Addons für lau für FSX und P3D.


keine Frage das gute Addons Geld kosten(besitze selbst was von Orbx, REX und hoch aufgelöste Photoscenery). Bei den kaufbaren Addons abseits von Flugzeugen  bekommt man bei Xplane auch nicht viel. Dennoch ist ein Standard Xplane 10 einem Standard FSX(ohne Addons überlegen)

Ich bleibe bei FSX und werde erst bei Xplane 11 oder P3D 3.0 mit 64 Bit nach was anderem ausschau halten. Der Sprung von FSX zuz P3D soll ja auch nicht so groß sein. Die Frage ist halt auch wie es mit der ersten 64 Bit P3D Version mit der Kompatibilität der Addons aussieht.(ich habe mal gelesen das die nicht kompatibel sein werden wenn der Entwickler keine neu kompelierte Version in 64 Bit bereitstellt). Bei P3D stört auch mich das ganze Lizenz gedöns die expliziert nicht für "Personal Consumer Entertainment" ist. Dazu sagt Academic ja schon genug aus wofür die Version eigentlich ist, auch wenn es da keine Probleme geben sollte. Lockheed Martin ist ein Rüstungskonzern der evtl. nicht mal die Rechte für Consumer von Microsoft gekauft hat bzw. deren Konzern keine Consumer Version sehen möchten. Das Entwicklerteam sieht das sicherlich anders aber die legen sich die Lizenes auch nur so zu Recht das auch Consumer P3D kaufen können.(Das Thema ist beim Entwickler auch ehe tabu) Die Frage ist halt auch ob so ein Produkt welches man nur auf einer Webseite kaufen kann den gleichen Stellenwert wie FSX damals erreichen kann oder ob Xplane auch Bedeutung gewinnt.(das scheint der Fall zu sein). FSX wird den Markt noch für Jahre dominieren, die Frage ist was kommt danach. Das kann man heute noch nicht sagen. Bei FSX vs. P3D vs. Xplane hat jedes Produkt vor und Nachteile DEN Flugsimulator gibt es nicht.



Tim36 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir wohl die Tage erstmal XP10 holen und P3D dann irgendwann bestellen, so teuer sind die ja beide nicht und für mich eine wesentlich bessere Investition als weitere Spiele zu kaufen.
> 
> Das mit den mehreren Kernen und 64 Bit überzeugt mich bei XP10, dann bekommt mein i7-4770K mal ein Bischen was zu tun, allerdings wurde mir an anderer Stelle gesagt, daß meine Grafikkarte (GF GTX 660 OC) für XP10 mit anspruchsvollen Einstellungen etwas schwach wäre, ist das wirklich so?
> Reichen meine 8 GB RAM denn wenigstens aus für XP10 oder sollte ich da noch aufrüsten?


 
warte mit dem kauf und spiele erst die Demo! Da kann man dann auch sehr gut sehen wie gut oder schlecht die Performance ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Februar 2014)

Gut, die Demo könnte ich wirklich erstmal probieren, das stimmt.

Vorgestern hatte ich X-Plane10 noch in einem Geschäft gefunden, allerdings für 69,x Euro, ich meine es kostete mal ca. 60 Euro als es raus kam. Irgendwie komme ich mir als Endkonsument da doof vor. Hätte ichs mir damals gekauft, hätte ich also gegenüber jetzt ca. 10 Euro sparen können, dabei sind in der Zwischenzeit glaub ich ca. 1,5 Jahre vergangen. Eigentlich erwarte ich da einen geringeren, statt einen höheren Preis. 
Jedenfalls seh ich nicht ein mehr als 60 Euro dafür zu bezahlen, schon irgendwie aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## MyArt (2. März 2014)

Ich meine man konnte X-Plane auch als Digital-Version bestellen sobald man die Demo installiert hat.
Was dann 59$ wären!


Meiner Meinung nach spricht mehr für X-Plane als für Prepar.

Was hier wohl gern verschwiegen wird ist das Prepar3D nicht für "Privatkunden" geplant ist und es auch nie im Laden stehen wird. Lockheed Martin darf es glaube auch gar nicht so verkaufen, da die Consumer-Lizenz noch bei Microsoft liegt....

Wie schon gesagt wurde ist Prepar3D nur 32 Bit.

Warum ist das jetzt kein Problem - wird aber eins? Die Addons vom FSX sowie der FSX sind alle noch 32Bit. Den Sprung zu 64Bit würde also KEIN Addon überleben solange es nicht umprogammiert wird. Also Altbacken...

Dann doch lieber X-Plane die den Schritt zu 64 Bit schon gemacht haben und für das sicher in Zukunft die besseren Addons kommen werden. 
Ganz zu Schweigen von dehnen die es schon gibt!

Dash 8 Q400 for X-Plane - YouTube
X-Plane 10 64-bit Ramzzess B777-200LR Cold Dark Tutorial 1080p HD feat FMC 90 min - YouTube
X-Plane 10 [HD] CRJ-200 Tutorial 1 (Start-Up) (deutsch) - YouTube

usw...



Kurz und knapp, ich würde NICHT auf FSX(Prepar3D) setzen wenn ich neu einsteigen würde. Und das Obwohl ich auf meinem PC den FSX habe und ich den einstieg in X-Plane schwieriger finde. Btw soll auch die Flugsimmulation mit Wind etc. deutlich besser sein bei X-Plane!


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2014)

Ok, aber die Steuerungsbelegungen bei XP10 finde ich noch immer sehr umständich und unübersichtlich, das Flugmodell mag ja von mir aus realistischer als beim FSX sein, aber dort den Bell 206 sicher zu beherrschen ist derart schwierig, daß ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, das der real auch so instabil fliegt.
Dazu kommt der Sound, der ist für mich bei der XP10-Demo ein no-go, komme mir da ein Bischen vor wie Ende der 80er oder Anfang 90er an meinen ersten PCs.
Wenn sichergestellt ist, daß die Addon-Helikopter für XP10 einen realistisches Sound haben, wird es wohl aber dennoch für mich auf XP10 hinaus laufen, früher oder später jedenfalls.


----------

